# New Coach bag for my new Kindle!



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Found this bag and thought it was pretty. I'll let you know if my K2 fits inside.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, that is nice. I've always been a big Coach fan.

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

It will be my first Coach bag. I was just browsing and saw it. I like red and one of the Oberon covers I am getting is River Garden. Thought they might go well together.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have that same bag in a bright pink (and I LOVE it, get tons of compliments) and my K1 and huge wallet and many many other things fit perfectly in it.  I think even tho the K2 is going to be a bit longer you'll still be ok..  

Oh I will warn you tho.. LOL it gets very heavy..


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

All of my bags tend to get heavy....lol! I have to dump them about once a week and remove the "not absolutely necessary" stuff. It amazes me the things I tote around thinking I can't live without this. 17 pens, 4 shades of lipstick, 4 or 5 different Blistex/Nivea/Chapstick and then there is the change. Depending on how long I have been carrying a particular bag, I will have between $20 and $60 in coins. Once a month I empty all the change out of all my bags and take it to the Coinstar machine. The lease I have cashed out so far has been $67.00. The most was $185.00. I paid for my new Kindle in Amazon gift certs from the Coinstar machine!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I am a Coach addict  That is one pretty bag...what style is it?*


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's a Mini Signature Gallery Lunch Tote. Not the lastest style, but it is a new bag. I decided to try to be a little frugal, as I just bought the new Kindle and 2 new Oberon covers and an MEdge cover and a Light Wedge oh and a mini laptop   , and went with a bag on sale!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

What are the dimensions on that? I know the trend these days is those HUGE purses where you can carry you entire wardrobe including a collection of shoes and other purses as well.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I think this one is smaller than those you can carry everything and the kitchen sink. It is 9.7W x 10.5H x 4D.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> It's a Mini Signature Gallery Lunch Tote. Not the lastest style, but it is a new bag. I decided to try to be a little frugal, as I just bought the new Kindle and 2 new Oberon covers and an MEdge cover and a Light Wedge oh and a mini laptop  , and went with a bag on sale!


*Thanks! I was never one to follow the latest trends so if the bag isn't a "current" style, there isn't anything wrong with that, plus they usually go on sale ) I love the "hardware" on it and of course, it's my favorite color.*


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought blue was my favorite color. When I look around me though it would appear I like red best...lol. My iPhone cover is red. My new laptop is red. My old purse and now my new purse is red. My new Oberon cover is red. My laptop bag is black and red. The list goes on and everything on it is red!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Really pretty.  I am a big fan of Coach purses.  I will have to check this out!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought that pattern in a purse version for my mother last December for her birthday.  I go to Key West frequently and they have a coach outlet store there on Duvall.  I remember seeing this version there also.  I was able to get a really good deal on her purse.  I think it was like 350.00 originally and I paid 110.00 for hers.  I think the version your showing was about the same price at that time.  The outlet store there has some great deals.  And Coach puts out a great product.  I have a wallet and a messenger bag from there.  Love them.  From what I remember that is a pretty good size bag.  You'll have lots of room for you kindle and plently of other things.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I bought that pattern in a purse version for my mother last December for her birthday. I go to Key West frequently and they have a coach outlet store there on Duvall. I remember seeing this version there also. I was able to get a really good deal on her purse. I think it was like 350.00 originally and I paid 110.00 for hers. I think the version your showing was about the same price at that time. The outlet store there has some great deals. And Coach puts out a great product. I have a wallet and a messenger bag from there. Love them. From what I remember that is a pretty good size bag. You'll have lots of room for you kindle and plently of other things.


Wish I lived close to a Coach outlet or even visited where there was one! I paid a bit more than $110, but I really like the looks of the bag so I am happy with my purchase. Thanks for the info on the size. It is so hard to tell from a picture.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just got my shipping notice. Scheduled to arrive 2/24. That will give me just enough time to have it ready for the arrival of my K2 the next day!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Reasonably priced for a Coach bag.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Reasonably priced for a Coach bag.


Gotta love a sale on last season's, or the season before that..lol, styles! I am not worried about when it came out. I just think it is pretty. Still wish I lived close to a Coach outlet though. This is my first Coach bag and I am very afraid I am going to reallllllly like it. That will lead to needing to have more of them.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Gotta love a sale on last season's, or the season before that..lol, styles! I am not worried about when it came out. I just think it is pretty. Still wish I lived close to a Coach outlet though. This is my first Coach bag and I am very afraid I am going to reallllllly like it. That will lead to needing to have more of them.


I always operate under the belief that you can never have too many handbags, especially Coach ;0)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> I always operate under the belief that you can never have too many handbags, especially Coach ;0)


*And why can't I get my husband to understand just that *


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *And why can't I get my husband to understand just that *


Funny...I think my husband gave up a LONG time ago!  That's been the key for me...wear 'em down until they just don't have the energy for that word "no" anymore


----------

